
‘We batter them with kindness’: schools that reject super-strict values - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2018/feb/27/schools-discipline-unconditional-positive-regard
======
DanBC
We've seen a rise in "zero tolerance" and "no exceptions" styles in UK
schools.

These feel to me to be incompatible with a school's legal duties to make
reasonable adjustments under the Equality Act.

And they seem to ignore stuff that's going on in the child's life.

So it's pleasing that there are schools that try to avoid it.

